# End grain cutting board thickness



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

I wasn't sure where to post this forum topic so I put it in the joinery section.

I don't have much (actually no) experience with making cutting boards and need your collective wisdom.

A friend asked me to make a new (replacement) under counter pullout cutting board for him. The dimensions are 18×24 and I would like to make it end grain maple and some cherry from a tree from his backyard. The only problem is that it has to be 3/4 inch thick because it slides into a slot under his counter.

I'm concerned that over time this end grain cutting board will sag due to the size of the board with no support underneath it.

I was thinking about adding the cherry as the long grain boards on each side, with one in the middle, one at each end as breadboard ends for additional structural integrity plus I think it could look cool. My concerns about doing this are this:

Endgrain and long grain woods move (expand and contact) differently over time and I'm concerned that this could lead to subtle surface thickness variations at best and possibly structural failure in a worst case scenario.

Your thoughts?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> I'm concerned that over time this end grain cutting board will sag
> due to the size of the board with no support underneath it.
> - mdzehr


sag ? this "could" only happen if you are putting feet on each corner.
cutting boards that size would be meant to lay flat on a surface, 
and "usually" stored on end vertically in a cabinet.
they do not "sag", per se.
now, you may be thinking of "cupping" ?
the condition of the wood you use will determine any future defects 
or other issues you may experience over time.
oiling, washing and storing will also play a role in any futures issues.

.

.


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks John but this will be a under countertop pullout cutting board with nothing to support it when it is being used.



> I'm concerned that over time this end grain cutting board will sag due to the size
> of the board with no support underneath it.
> - mdzehr
> 
> ...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

ah so - will it be pulled out of storage and put on the counter top ?
a little more info needed for accurate feedback.

.

.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't want an end grain board under 1-1/2", 2" ideally.
Friends asking for things that don't make much sense is a risk, and to preserve friendship I suggest explaining that it may not last and you probably won't be able to fix it if it doesn't stay flat but you'll still build it if that's what he wants. 
Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Sorry John, but I'm new to this forum posting and I didn't give adequate info. It will be pulled out from its slot under the counter and used in the extended position unsupported for cutting


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Grant. That was my assumption as well. 


> I wouldn t want an end grain board under 1-1/2", 2" ideally.
> Friends asking for things that don t make much sense is a risk, and to preserve friendship I suggest explaining that it may not last and you probably won t be able to fix it if it doesn t stay flat but you ll still build it if that s what he wants.
> Good luck, keep us posted
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I wouldn t want an end grain board under 1-1/2", 2" ideally.
> Friends asking for things that don t make much sense is a risk, and to preserve friendship I suggest explaining that it may not last and you probably won t be able to fix it if it doesn t stay flat but you ll still build it if that s what he wants.
> Good luck, keep us posted
> 
> - GrantA


+1 from me as well :<))


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 13, 2012)

How about glueing thinner pieces of end grain to plywood backer.


----------



## BrianHurstWW (Nov 1, 2018)

Mike,
Add me to the group that thinks 3/4" is far too thin for an end grain cutting board. And I've seen cutting boards with a mix of long grain and end grain and they look really nice for a few months but will soon crack. Can you quartersaw all the boards?  That will help with structural integrity and yield some nice looking boards. Cherry and maple do look nice next to each other. I'm sure your end product will look great, please post pics when you're done.


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Brian. I will post a pic when I finish. I'm beginning to lean toward a traditional board with breadboard ends mixing the maple and cherry.



> Mike,
> Add me to the group that thinks 3/4" is far too thin for an end grain cutting board. And I ve seen cutting boards with a mix of long grain and end grain and they look really nice for a few months but will soon crack. Can you quartersaw all the boards? That will help with structural integrity and yield some nice looking boards. Cherry and maple do look nice next to each other. I m sure your end product will look great, please post pics when you re done.
> 
> - BrianHurstWW


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks but I'm concerned about the structural integrity of two thin layers glued together as well.



> How about glueing thinner pieces of end grain to plywood backer.
> 
> - whitedogone


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

If it's not going to be supported from underneath then it's not going to be used for serious cutting. Slicing veggies etc I imagine will be the primary use. For that an edge grain board will be fine. See if he wants a proper end grain board to match


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Not a bad idea!


> If it s not going to be supported from underneath then it s not going to be used for serious cutting. Slicing veggies etc I imagine will be the primary use. For that an edge grain board will be fine. See if he wants a proper end grain board to match
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

*"I was thinking about adding the cherry as the long grain boards on each side, with one in the middle"* The long grain boards will expand in width not in length I have used this for eye apeal on the side of 2" end-grain boards without any problems


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Oldrivers


> *"I was thinking about adding the cherry as the long grain boards on each side, with one in the middle"* The long grain boards will expand in width not in length I have used this for eye apeal on the side of 2" end-grain boards without any problems
> 
> - oldrivers


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've made them as thin as just under 1 3/8" but that's only for a 12 1/2" x 16" board. 1 1/2" - 2" looks and works better, but can start to chew up alot of wood if you're making on with alot of surface area.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would not make an end grain cutting board that large and only 3/4" thick. I think it would likely break at some point because it is only supported on one side in use. Make a long grain board it will last forever.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a student try to make a chess board in the manner you mentioned by gluing endgrain pieces to a plywood substrate. The board cupped dramatically due to the glue being applied to only one side and that was with 3/4" ply as a base. As others have said make the board using long grain.


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Thanks all. I ended up heeding your advice with the traditional cutting board with breadboard ends. Maple with walnut accent pegs.


----------

